# Anyone use a MOLLE or ALICE system?



## Sargent (Sep 16, 2010)

Thinking about switching to a milsurp modular system (can camp with it, or strap a ground blind to it).

Anyone use one?  Which do you like better?  If so, pros and cons?


----------



## GA_MTN_MAN (Sep 16, 2010)

I met the guy that runs this site. He is a hammock camper and hangs out on hammockforums.net

http://www.mollymacpack.com/

His system seemed really well thought out and versatile. I can certainly see where you would want to use something like that to adapt to whatever activity you happen to be doing.


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2010)

GA_MTN_MAN said:


> I met the guy that runs this site. He is a hammock camper and hangs out on hammockforums.net
> 
> http://www.mollymacpack.com/
> 
> His system seemed really well thought out and versatile. I can certainly see where you would want to use something like that to adapt to whatever activity you happen to be doing.


Though I have not purchased one yet.  I do plan on getting one.  It is getting great reviews by the guys on HF.


----------



## MSG_AL (Sep 16, 2010)

MOLLE, its much easier to attach things to it.. the Alice isn't nearly as "modular" as the MOLLE... just my .02 worth


----------



## quick68 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a alice and my brother {seasick on here} has a molle. I also have a Kelty Redwing 5600. The molle is slightly more comfortable to me than the alice in stock form. I plan to get a better belt and pad for mine but never have. The alice tends to be round when loaded fully. This makes it pull back on the shoulders more than the kelty. Either one will serve you well and be fairly easy to carry when properly loaded and adjusted.


----------



## BCPerry (Sep 29, 2010)

I have 3 5.11 backpacks. Two of them are my BOB's and 1 is for everyday use. Love these things.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 29, 2010)

MOLLE is great, I use it for hunting and my BOB's.  Get the MOLLE speed threader if you want to change things up a lot, it makes it much easier.


----------



## rockn30809 (Dec 26, 2010)

I use a alice with the molle plastic frame.  The molle plastic frame is much more comfortable than the aluminum alice frome.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 26, 2010)

I prefer the MOLLE system.  You can either buy pre-made straps (Google: Blackhawk STRIKE MOLLE Speed Clips 6/Pack) or rig up your own.  Good stuff, way better than ALICE in my opinion. I use mine for hunting and hiking.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 27, 2010)

I have an ALICE, and it works well for me. Never tried the MOLLE.


----------

